# Stand Up Comedy Events in Dubai



## BurjAlEnglish (Jun 21, 2011)

What are the best stand up comedy events going on in Dubai? Thanks


----------



## pamela0810 (Apr 5, 2010)

We have a whole bunch of comedians on this forum but I'm pretty sure we're all sitting down!


----------



## Gavtek (Aug 23, 2009)

I go to this every month, never seen a bad show:

  The Laughter Factory comedy club is the best international stand-up promoter in the Gulf


----------



## Vetteguy (Jan 3, 2010)

Gavtek thnks for that link. Now I know where to go to have a good laugh.


----------



## BurjAlEnglish (Jun 21, 2011)

Thanks!


----------

